# [SOLVED] Need a multimedia audio controller driver for ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5PE-VM



## 10alpha1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have:

Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1 (build 6001)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (Canada) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz Intel Core 2 Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
4096 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5PE-VM Rev 1.00
Bus Clock: 266 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 1406 06/07/2007 

I also went onto the ASUS website to download the wizard, but did not see any multimedia audio controller:

Model: P5PE-VM 

Operating System: Select OS DOS Linux Win98SE WinME Win2K WinXP Win2003 WinXP 64bit Win2003 64bit Vista 32bit Vista 64bit Others 

The "+" symbol represents folder with files attached inside. Clicking the "+" symbol will expand the folder or "-" symbol to hide it. You can find the latest driver or utility needed based on your operating system.
There are 2 download servers available on ASUS Download Site - Global and China. Each server provides the same content no matter where you download from, except for the speed which you are connected to. 

34 files found

Qualified Vendor List (1) 

BIOS (15) [BIOS History]

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1501
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx 

File Size 484.35 (KBytes) 2008/01/25 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1406 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1406
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx. 

File Size 480.23 (KBytes) 2007/07/04 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1402 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1402
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx 

File Size 477.14 (KBytes) 2007/04/12 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1302 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1302
Update LAN boot ROM to fix system will hang when boot from PXE and press any key of USB keyboard which is connected behind some USB Hub. 
Fix EZFlash function may fail using BIOS version 1102. 

File Size 474.22 (KBytes) 2007/03/15 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1203 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1203
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx.
Revise CPU fan speed lower warning limit to 600 RPM.
Enhance support for Conroe-L CPU.
Fix sometimes screen will cross color when aging 3DMark. 

File Size 473.64 (KBytes) 2007/02/15 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1201 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1201
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx. 

File Size 470.41 (KBytes) 2006/12/08 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1105 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1105
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: 
http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx. 

File Size 470.45 (KBytes) 2006/11/02 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1002 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 1002
Fix screen cross color issue when aging 3DMark using FSB 1066 CPU, DDR400, and onboard VGA.
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx. 

File Size 451.57 (KBytes) 2006/10/13 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0901 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0901
Fix total physical memory size error in System Information in XP. 

File Size 471.6 (KBytes) 2006/09/07 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0801 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0801
Fix the issue when LAN is disabled, the system cannot wake up from S1, S3, or S4. 

File Size 471.57 (KBytes) 2006/08/07 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0702 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0702
Added S3 support.
Fixed KB and MS can only wakeup from S3 at the first time. 

File Size 482.2 (KBytes) 2006/07/21 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0604 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0604
Fixed the issue that EZ-Flash will show cross-color. 
Fixed occactional EIST function failure on Conroe CPU. 

File Size 482.36 (KBytes) 2006/07/14 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0403 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0403
Removed S3 support.
Fixed IDE HDD 80-pin cable detect error.
Revised error beep for memory not found.
Patched power on automatically issue when soft off after crashfree. 

File Size 483.19 (KBytes) 2006/07/06 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0304 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0304
Improved thermal control function. 

File Size 482.64 (KBytes) 2006/07/06 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 0203 

Description P5PE-VM BIOS 0203
Initial release. 

File Size 482.6 (KBytes) 2006/06/28 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

 BIOS-Utilities (3) 

Version 2.36 

Description Afudos BIOS update tool V2.36 

File Size 23.91 (KBytes) 2008/01/11 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 2.32 

Description AFUDOS V2.32, AMI BIOS update tool. 

File Size 23.75 (KBytes) 2007/11/20 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 2.21 

Description Afudos BIOS update tool V2.21 

File Size 22.55 (KBytes) 2005/09/29 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

ATK (1) 

Utilities (3) 

Version 1043.2.15.37 

Description ACPI driver for ATK 0110 virtual device version 1043.2.15.37 for Windows 2000 / XP (32bit and 64bit) / 2003 (32bit & 64bit) / VISTA (32bit & 64bit) 

File Size 837.17 (KBytes) 2007/07/10 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Beta Version 1.04.19b 

Description ASUS PC ProbeII V1.04.19b Install Program for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista & Windows 64bit XP/2003/Vista.
1. Fix incorrect translation for Celsius and Fahrenheit under Japanese OS. 

File Size 9.87 (MBytes) 2007/06/27 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Version 1.04.19 

Description ASUS PC ProbeII V1.04.19 Install Program for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista & Windows 64bit XP/2003/Vista. 

File Size 9.87 (MBytes) 2007/05/25 update 

Download from Global (DLM) Global China P2P 

Manual (11) 

I checked each of the list above to see if there was any audio drivers, but did not see any. Also, is it necesary to download the updated driver for bios:

Your help is appreciated, and I thank you!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Need a multimedia audio controller driver for ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5PE-VM Rev 1*

No need to update bios for audio. First, be online and in device manager/right click audio controller/update/Let windows search/online. If that does not work/download Everest/run/report/hardware/plaintext/save report/go advanced in your reply and use the paperclip to upload the report.
http://download.cnet.com/Everest-Ultimate-Edition/3000-2086_4-10499291.html


----------



## 10alpha1 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's now 2:21 am and I finally was able to fix sound. I installed realtek ac 97, then uninstalled it. Then vista said need multimedia audio controller, and I said "really", actually I said:"no sh_t jack after trying to install sound for four hours or more. After vista did a search it asked if there was a cd, so I installed the motherboard cd for windows xp and it found the multimedia audio controller and installed it. So thanks people! And good night.


----------



## Mitchel710 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just had the same problem on my Vista. Why go around with this instead of going to Windows device manager and let windows do the multimedia audio controller driver search? took me 2-3 minutes to fix this via windows automatic driver search...


----------

